# Machine knit gifts



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I love quick gifts for friends or to stick in stockings...or just to wear in this frigid Colorado weather.  I went Black Friday shopping with some of my family and discovered all of these VERY loosely knit scarves in almost every store. Some places called them cowls, some called them infinity scarves and some called them loops - all the same thing - a long circle scarf. They were not mobius scarves with a twist, but attached end for end. But what they all had in common is the very loose knit. So I experimented on my machines and discovered I could replicate them by using 1 strand of a 2/24 on the bulky machine at the very tightest tension - less than 0. It is a very open weave, but makes a lovely, soft scarf that is not too heavy to use as fashion scarf - something you could wear all day and not get hot. I also made some of them on the standard machine at a tension 7 or 8 with one strand of the 2/24. More of a substantial feel, maybe to wear on a cold day, but still a light and open weave. #1, 4, & 6 from the left are made with the bulky on minus 0 tension over 50 needles for 400 rows in stockinette. They are see through and soft and light. #2, and 3 are made on the standard gauge over 100 needles for 600 rows at tension 7 or 8 in stockinette. #5 is one strand of 2/24 but at a tighter tension - T2 - so it is close knit in a pattern - still light and lovely for a fashion scarf. The last pink one is done on the bulky with a lightweight 4 ply - a good one for our scheduled Christmas Eve Horse Drawn Carriage Ride in downtown Denver.  I found an excellent use for my super thin 2/24. I always felt like I needed to double or triple it up, but by watching the fashion trends in the stores I put it all to good use!  Ann


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Really look nice,Ann!! Thanks so much for sharing..you inspire me to get busy!! Have lots of 2/24,plus other fine ply yarns...

Really appreciate your thoughtfulness in also describing how you knitted them!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are lovely gifts Ann,awesome work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

an addition to your assortment??? a teen daughter of a friend asked for an assortment of these thin (I use the 2/24, also, but on standard machine using EON), rolling scarves...they are not to be blocked, as they are meant to roll in on themselves....I started with 30 sts and moved to 40, that was better as they are really little...then I made them long enough to loop round once, and hang (these were straight, not joined into circles). I made cocoa brown, steel blue, pale beige, hunter green, chocolate brown and pink. She picks two or three and wraps them together round her neck, making a great 'interchangeable' scarf for whatever outfit/color she is wearing. It was the first time she had asked for something to be knitted and by all reports is very happy with the result, wearing them almost every day..... such a treat for me to know she likes them.... very fast project, even with more than one color...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

So which ones did you like the best, Bulky or Standard gauge knit? They all look very nice...


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for this idea Anne, I have loads of 2/24 cones to use up, and some metallic yarns also to jazz things up.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely scarves Ann and thanks for sharing the idea. Pity it isn't cold here at Christmas - nobody is interested in scarves here for Christmas presents - we are all trying to stay cool &#128522;. Perhaps I will knit up a storm of scarves and slouch beanies and have a Christmas in July party!
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I also made a bunch of scarves out of 2/24 on my 260 for X-mas gifts. Took three times as long to put on fringe than to make the scarves!!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll now add these to my loopy scarves. I'm sure my friends will love them. Thanks for the way to use all that 2/24 I thought I had to have!


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay, this is a stupid question from a rank beginner but how do you do this in stockinette without the edges curling? I've been dying to do something like this but I am very limited in my skills and don't have a ribber! I've thought about making a big tube but wasn't sure I'd like the look of it. I have a standard gauge and a bulky gauge machine but no ribber. Or is it the tension combined with the type of yarn?


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

You have the best Christmas ideas GrammaAnn, I think a light scarf would be perfect for my son' girlfriend. Thanks for inspiring me, I was at a loss.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Ann,
you have so good ideas. Can you post a close up picture of the knitting. I guess, I don't go shopping enough, have not seen those loose knit scarves. I need some more easy small presents to make.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I have some really huge cones of 2/24 and have never used it. How many strands do you think it would take to make it suitable for the bulky without it being lacy? I would like it to be on the thicker side and warm to wear with my coat.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Ann, I have some questions. Do you let the edges curl when they are knitted in a single-bed? Do you fold into half so that they will be like a tube? Thanks!


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

I too would like to know how to keep the sides from curling. I have a large supply of 2/24 cone yarn also. I knitted a lot of hats but would like to know about the scarves. All these items get sent to the various shelters.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an old and trusty Bond. I've found it works well with these if I use the largest keyplate and put every second needle into non-knitting position. Knit up in no time.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for your comments!  I took some close up photos. Kate, I much prefer the bulky machine version to wear indoors all day. Light and airy! I need to loosen the tension on the standard gauge to get a lighter fabric. lac, I would experiment a bit to see how many strands of the 2/24 to use to get the thickness desired. A great way to use up 2/24! And now ladies...I realize I am a rebel and push all the knitting rules, but GASP...I press my acrylic to keep the sides from rolling.  Lots of steam and I am quick about it to not keep the iron in one spot too long so it does not melt - but long enough for it to lay down and stay. It "kills" the yarn, but the end result is a lovely, soft, drapey fabric that does not roll! Yikes! Am I banned from the forum for such heresy?!  Be sure to give it a try on a sample first if you are worried about ruining your project!! I start with a few rows of waste yarn, ravel cord, then attach the main yarn and just do stockinette because once that scarf is wound around the neck it is almost impossible to see the pattern and I have found especially with the bulky machine version that it wants to drop stitches with patterning. I then rehang the first row of stitches off the waste yarn, knit one row across in a much looser tension and take off with a loop through a loop bind off. I would love to see your photos! Ann


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

I like to kill acrylic yarn, too!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! Great scarves! I am in no mans land reading machine knitters lingo! What a lot you know of your craft! Production would be great for me but I do not dare introduce another facet of yarning in my life! I still have 29 embroidered quilt tops to hand quilt! 1 a year makes me 93 and then no friends alive to give them to!!! But it is so hard to give up one craft to exclusive the other! I just carve out more time and being on KP has got to lessen!


----------



## c8071 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ann - Lovely! Thank you for sharing. Now I am off to use up some of my 2/24 yarn.


----------



## hair (Feb 10, 2012)

Great ideas. Thank you for a wonderful presentation! I will have to try it.


----------



## Julialoha (Nov 7, 2013)

The scarves are beautiful. I would love to see a close up of the scarves - to see how dense the stitches are. I don't know much about machine knitting -- do you have to hand stitch the ends together to make it infinity or does the machine somehow do it for you?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Real nice, Ann. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Julialoha said:


> The scarves are beautiful. I would love to see a close up of the scarves - to see how dense the stitches are. I don't know much about machine knitting -- do you have to hand stitch the ends together to make it infinity or does the machine somehow do it for you?


Hi Julialoha, I answered both of your questions above.  Ann


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Love them! And I must agree, I like the bulky the best too! The fact that they're almost transparent is brilliant! It's almost time for me to start my last minute Christmas gifts and some of these will be on the list! Hmmmm...now I have to find some 2/24....really? MORE yarn???? 
YEP!! :mrgreen: 
Julie


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

They all look lovely! I also kill my acrylic. The drape is wonderful,


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, I am not familiar with the term 2/24 what does it mean please?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/YarnandWeightSystems.php If you want the thorough explanation here is a site to explain it all. A simplified explanation is 2 ply yarn that is spun 24 times, making it very thin. Cone yarn is described in terms such as this to identify sizes.  Ann


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you Ann


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. If I was confused before, it's nothing compared to now. 
That is some heavy reading for early in the morning.
It's incredible how much I learn from KP members.
I have a lot of coned yarn and this will help me to identify their weight and yardage,


----------



## Julialoha (Nov 7, 2013)

GrammaAnn....Thanks so much for your generous spirit in spending time with this. The scarves are beautiful and I appreciate you taking the extra time to show the close ups.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you Ann for sharing all your scarf information which I am sure a lot of us will be attempting to come up with such lovely creations as yours. You have chosen some lovely colours that will be much loved gifts. Thanks for sharing with us. :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Ann,
I was busy, here are my scarves.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Karla, Those are fantastic - gorgeous colors. Woohoo...good for you! Thanks for sharing!  Ann


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/YarnandWeightSystems.php If you want the thorough explanation here is a site to explain it all. A simplified explanation is 2 ply yarn that is spun 24 times, making it very thin. Cone yarn is described in terms such as this to identify sizes.  Ann


Great explanation,Ann!Probably very difficult for HKer to visualize what 2/24 means.Like your link on plies also..thanks,had forgotten about that source!

What pattern on the standard KM scaaaarf did you use?Lovely!! Think it was the first picture?


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Karla, Those are fantastic - gorgeous colors. Woohoo...good for you! Thanks for sharing!  Ann


Thanks too Karla, beautiful colours.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

According to an earlier message the yarn itself does the patterning. If you look closer to Ann's pics it looks like plain stockinette & the yarn does all the work for you.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Great explanation,Ann!Probably very difficult for HKer to visualize what 2/24 means.Like your link on plies also..thanks,had forgotten about that source!
> 
> What pattern on the standard KM scaaaarf did you use?Lovely!! Think it was the first picture?


 I used pattern 268 in my Stitch World, but any tuck or slip pattern would work. I used a tension 2. But experiment to see what you like.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> I used pattern 268 in my Stitch World, but any tuck or slip pattern would work. I used a tension 2. But experiment to see what you like.


Thanks so much,Ann!! Will give it a try-have lots of 2/24!


----------



## OmaBink (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey friend, 
Beautiful work.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello my friend, thank you. Good to see you on here -welcome to the forum!  Ann


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Experimented with standard machine and bulky machine using pattern Stitch World 260 (tuck pattern). 

On standard machine, Tension 10 plus 2 clicks, every other needle - 24 rows of pattern equaled 3.5 inches.

On bulky machine, Tension 0 minus 1 click, every needle - 24 rows of pattern equaled 3 inches.

Was I surprised. The swatch on the standard machine was longer than the swatch on the bulky.

Both were equal on width.


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

You all have giving me ideas for the many cones of 2/24 that I have, Marti/NE Ohio


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

THANK YOU THANK YOU ANN!! I'm going to enjoy making these...sorry I didn't see them sooner, but, I will put away some to give throughout the year. I have steered away from the finer yarns, but, now...whoohoo!! I'm going to have fun. Have a great weekend. Raining here but warm. Sherry


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> <<SNIP Nifty Stuff>>
> I start with a few rows of waste yarn, ravel cord, then attach the main yarn and just do stockinette because once that scarf is wound around the neck it is almost impossible to see the pattern and I have found especially with the bulky machine version that it wants to drop stitches with patterning. I then rehang the first row of stitches off the waste yarn, knit one row across in a much looser tension and take off with a loop through a loop bind off.


LOVE these scarves, Ann! And thank you so much for sharing. Doesn't that bind-off create a ridge? Mine always did, that's why many years ago I switched to grafting on just about everything that forms a circle, but usually on items off the bulky where I can see the stitches LOL. These old eyes and bifocals do not like itsy-bitsy stitches. Even with the big magnifier light.

Re: Killing yarn. I do that a LOT! :thumbup:

Marge


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> LOVE these scarves, Ann! And thank you so much for sharing. Doesn't that bind-off create a ridge? Mine always did, that's why many years ago I switched to grafting on just about everything that forms a circle, but usually on items off the bulky where I can see the stitches LOL. These old eyes and bifocals do not like itsy-bitsy stitches. Even with the big magnifier light.
> 
> Re: Killing yarn. I do that a LOT! :thumbup:
> 
> Marge


Hi Marge, Thanks!  You are right, it does create a line that you can see, but it is quick while the grafting takes me longer. I expect a back seam in things and the scarf seems to stay in place with the seam in the back. But - each to his own!  Ann


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks GranmAnn! Love them all!!


----------

